# Looking for a member called Jamieboy



## Blondey

Hi...iv been going through awful time and got chatting to member called JAMIEBOY but I deleted my account. I'm keen to get in touch see how he is doing..are you out there? He helped me and I never got to say thank you


----------



## In Absentia

@Jamieboy are you there?


----------



## Andy1001

He posted less than six hours ago. 
Try messaging him.


----------



## Blondey

Andy1001 said:


> He posted less than six hours ago.
> Try messaging him.


Thank you so much! I have


----------



## Blondilocks

Can you tell us how you deleted your account? We're typically told that can't be done.


----------



## Blondey

Hi I asked to have my account deleted due to personal reasons


----------



## Jamieboy

Call off the search party, I have been located 🙋


----------

